# Out of every thing in the world what do you hate the most



## sonicfan77 (Jul 15, 2010)

It could be anything like a person,t.v show,game,or movie


----------



## Pine (Jul 15, 2010)

people who think they are better people because they are Christians. also when they try to push their religion on to you. I just feel like drawing a pentagram on my forehead and scaring them away.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Humanity.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 15, 2010)

Those slutty not-very-smart girls at my school.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 15, 2010)

Poop. It's just gross.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stupid People, Society, Yuppies.


----------



## alexsbabybear (Jul 15, 2010)

probably Miley cyrus or someone like that xD


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Humanity.


 
Now that's an edgy-as-a-watermelon statement if I ever saw one....

Personally, I'd like to see Hedgefund managers kicked to the curb.


----------



## Pine (Jul 15, 2010)

(all of the above)


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 15, 2010)

At this point "cradle to grave" government care mentalities. By a fair margin. 

Subject to change tho.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 15, 2010)

Lotus plants.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Now that's an edgy-as-a-watermelon statement if I ever saw one....
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see Hedgefund managers kicked to the curb.


 
Well, the concept of Hate isn't really more specific than that of Humanity.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 15, 2010)

Boiled eggs is my second.


----------



## Syradact (Jul 15, 2010)

Television and the mindless zombies it has created.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 15, 2010)

How most furries fail at not talking to random strangers about their fetishes/persecution complex/how they don't realize most actual trolls are other furries who can't put up with their shit/etc/etc
This girl that I know, she pisses me off to know end and she's so fat the recursive function computing her mass causes a stack overflow.
How most of society is complete morons who's sole contribution to society is to propagate.
People that think they are better than others just because they are <insert group/religion/atheism/whatever the fuck you want to insert here>.
People that think they are smart when they are a wet match in a dark cave.


----------



## Zontar (Jul 15, 2010)

Smugness. God damn, if there was a group of people I wanted to shoot up if I were still in school, it would be the smug bastards.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 15, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> People that think they are smart when they are a wet match in a dark cave.



This is another one I have to add.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 15, 2010)

Parents who think their kids are perfect and let them do whatever they want and stupid people in general. Specifically, people who think it's a good idea to have a ton of kids that they can't support or get pregnant before they're married for the hell of it.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Tycho


 
d'awwwwww

For me? Right now, the OP.

oops, did I make a callout?


----------



## Browder (Jul 15, 2010)

People who hate stupid people, absolutists and myself for hating anyone. Hating something gets in the way of understanding it. If you can't understand it, you can't change it.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> People who hate stupid people, absolutists and myself for hating anyone. Hating something gets in the way of understanding it. If you can't understand it, you can't change it.


"Well, ask a silly question.", -furfagMcGee

Good answer, but I sometimes have a dislike for stupid people.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> People who hate stupid people, absolutists and myself for hating anyone. Hating something gets in the way of understanding it. If you can't understand it, you can't change it.


 
Have you tried understanding stupid people? HAVE YOU TRIED?


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 15, 2010)

Hipsters ans scenesters.


----------



## Browder (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Have you tried understanding stupid people? HAVE YOU TRIED?


 Yes. It's really not that complicated. Smart people are harder.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yes. It's really not that complicated. Smart people are harder.


 
I personally have to disagree, I find it difficult and I have never been particularly patient.  I'm a poor teacher to boot.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 15, 2010)

People who think that cheating is acceptable.

It's like...
Stop being a ball-less little pussy and just break up with the person you don't want to be with. 
Stop relying on backup options, you insecure little shits.

Also, idiots on power trips.


----------



## Browder (Jul 15, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I personally have to disagree, I find it difficult and I have never been *particularly patient*.  I'm a poor teacher to boot.


Yeah that's the problem.



Vaelarsa said:


> People who think that cheating is acceptable.
> 
> It's like...
> Stop being a ball-less little pussy and just break up with the person you don't want to be with.
> ...


 I'm an idiot on a power trip. Also does it count as cheating if you've told the person you're going to sleep with other people before hand?

...

Please don't hurt me.


----------



## Willow (Jul 15, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm an idiot on a power trip. Also does it count as cheating if you've told the person you're going to sleep with other people before hand?


 If they gave you permission to do so and as long as nothing sexual happens. I mean, I could care less. If it becomes a frequent thing, where they start to sleep with them more often..I might get a little worried


----------



## alexsbabybear (Jul 15, 2010)

nevermind the Miley cyrus, BUT I do hate Twilight with a burning passion


----------



## Browder (Jul 15, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If they gave you permission to do so and as long as nothing sexual happens. I mean, I could care less. If it becomes a frequent thing, where they start to sleep with them more often..I might get a little worried



Yes to both. We broke up soon afterwards.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 15, 2010)

Egotists


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 15, 2010)

Furries :V


----------



## hunter1542 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have several but I will say having to be human =\


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

The bible! Seriously the bible is completely wrong and it is an evil little book, don't get me wrong, I am a christian! But almost every word in the bible is a lie written by men who are filled with the demon of hate! I follow faith, not words that have been written by man.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 16, 2010)

coward67 said:


> The bible! Seriously the bible is completely wrong and it is an evil little book, don't get me wrong, I am a christian! But almost every word in the bible is a lie written by men who are filled with the demon of hate! I follow faith, not words that have been written by man.


 
Oh, the irony.  The cruel irony.

Now go away.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 16, 2010)

People with authority or power.  Espicially those who abuse it.....not gonna mention any names....  >_>


----------



## Neya (Jul 16, 2010)

i reallly don't know what i hate...i guess that it would have to be all the little rich snobs who are supposedly "elitist" and stuff like that


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 16, 2010)

People on the Internet who lack reading comprehension.



Browder said:


> I'm an idiot on a power trip. Also does it  count as cheating if you've told the person you're going to sleep with  other people before hand?
> 
> ...
> 
> Please don't hurt  me.


 
To crybabies with insecurities, yes. But that's like saying not  following the normal rules of a game when all players have agreed they  want to do it differently is still cheating.

BAWAAAAAH THAT'S NOT HOW YOU DO IT CHEATER CHEATER CHEATER YOU CAN'T DO IT THAT WAY


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 16, 2010)

I hate drunks. People who use their drinking problems as an excuse for everything and anything. Drinking is a choice not the only option.


----------



## Don (Jul 16, 2010)

Communists and Anarchists for many ideological, personal, and historical reasons.

In everyday life though, I'd say people who abuse the generosity of others and those who think they are entitled to the entire world even though they do nothing.


----------



## sonicfan77 (Jul 16, 2010)

I personally hate people that think there all cool but actually every one hates them but dont know it oh and little annoying kids


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Communists and Anarchists for many ideological, personal, and historical reasons.
> 
> In everyday life though, I'd say people who abuse the generosity of others and those who think they are entitled to the entire world even though they do nothing.



I am SO glad you did'nt confuse Communists and Anarchists with Socialists without knowing what Socialists are. I hate people that make that mistake.


----------



## ADF (Jul 16, 2010)

Greed seems to be the root of most of the worlds problems.

There are very few problems in this world that wasn't caused by greed on some level, from the current economic climate to our reliance on fossil fuels.

A close second would be the irrational. 

Double standard religious people that push their religious text as being the pinnacle of morality; while intentionally skimming past the parts on killing and slavery. Racists that bark about none existent figures and conspiracy theories to justify their own racial hatred etc.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

Socialism eliminates greed. Research it before commenting on this comment.


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Socialism eliminates greed. Research it before commenting on this comment.


 
A certain economic system eliminates a root human desire? I NEVER KNEW


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 16, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Socialism eliminates greed. Research it before commenting on this comment.


 
In a perfect vacuum it might. 

Sadly the real world isn't always as awesome. Greed is an inherent human trait. It might be lessened by a purely socialist society, but it can never be eliminated.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 16, 2010)

Furanity, would that be the furry version for humanity?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 16, 2010)

coward67 said:


> Socialism eliminates greed. Research it before commenting on this comment.


 
lol, you have a very charmed, peculiar notion of how human minds work.


----------



## Icky (Jul 16, 2010)

People that hurt or abuse innocent animals.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 16, 2010)

People who caused the history and discovery channels to become Deliverance. I hate conspiracy theorists, too.









 And fags :V


----------



## Zontar (Jul 16, 2010)

Socialism kills creativity, innovation, and the entrepenurial spirit. It also denies the absoleute natural *entitlement* to individualism. If we were a socialist society, you could kiss goodbye to everything that makes America the best place in the world to live.


----------



## ADF (Jul 16, 2010)

Zontar said:


> If we were a socialist society, you could kiss goodbye to everything that makes America the best place in the world to live.



I believe you're thinking of the way America used to be, things have changed quite a bit since then.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 16, 2010)

I am not in the mood for anger right now so I am just going to ignore that. Sorry guys if I offend anyone I'm in a bitchy mood.


----------



## Pine (Jul 16, 2010)

my fucking boss

he is the biggest fucking penny pincher in the history of restaurant workers. I still think he fucks around with our paychecks to get an extra buck. he also had us work on a holiday one time *WITHOUT* paying us time and a half, which I think is illegal (i need to look it up). as soon as I get out of that place and get a new job, i swear I'm reporting his ass if it is.

sorry for the swearing


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 16, 2010)

Paying bills :/


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 16, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> my fucking boss
> 
> he is the biggest fucking penny pincher in the history of restaurant workers. I still think he fucks around with our paychecks to get an extra buck. he also had us work on a holiday one time *WITHOUT* paying us time and a half, which I think is illegal (i need to look it up). as soon as I get out of that place and get a new job, i swear I'm reporting his ass if it is.
> 
> sorry for the swearing



Is your boss Mr.Krabs?


----------



## Jw (Jul 16, 2010)

People that feel entitled to anything and everything they want, to the point they will harm animals, property, or other people to get it. That's caused an assload of problems throughout history. Plus, it's general enough I can hate a variety of people: bratty kids, preppy teens, greedy and lazy co-workers, politicians, criminals, etc...


----------



## Dass (Jul 16, 2010)

Zontar said:


> Socialism kills creativity, innovation, and the entrepenurial spirit. It also denies the absoleute natural *entitlement* to individualism. If we were a socialist society, *you could kiss goodbye to everything that makes America the best place in the world to live.*


 
Good luck finding something to back that claim up.

On topic: nationalists (regardless of nationality).


----------



## PIERO (Jul 16, 2010)

Welfare scroungers.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 16, 2010)

Smokers.


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Smokers.


 
You _hate_ smokers?

Really?

_Really_?


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 16, 2010)

Emo kids. Also people who base political opinions off of the bullshit spouted by other people who ALSO don't know what they're talking about. Such as a friend of mine, who bases his opinions off of his preacher's/father's opinions, who base THEIRS off of Glenn Beck/Rush Limbaugh/Mike Huckabee. >.>' You have the internet at your fingertips! Look things up for once! LEARN! Gorram!


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 16, 2010)

Dass said:


> Good luck finding something to back that claim up.


 
Calling America the best place in the world to live isn't saying much. Hey, at least *we* get to choose what flavor of cheese doodles we want before that corporate cock plunges into our anus.

What I hate most? The corporate government that farms Americans into obedient worker-consumers, drifting through their lives never questioning anything. It's a worldwide religion of capitalism forged on deception, deception, and DECEPTION with a nice sprinkling of doublespeak... tread on your fellow man just to climb the meaningless corporate ladder, and for what? Spend your entire life gaining wealth and power just to lose it all in death? You know, for some reason... I don't like that.


----------



## Leatho (Jul 17, 2010)

People who think they're awesome, but really aren't.  They SUCK!


----------



## kashaki (Jul 17, 2010)

Wind Chimes. 
I want to strangle the person responsible for their creation.


----------



## Subrosa (Jul 17, 2010)

ignorance and arrogance, in any form, guaranteed will always make me rage.


----------



## Tao (Jul 17, 2010)

Mean people


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2010)

People who attempt suicide for the _stupidest fucking reasons. _
"MY BOYFRIEND'S GONE FOR A WEEK AND I HAVE SPARE TIME I GUESS I'LL KILL MYSELF"
^trufax


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 17, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFURRIES...
Lol no, jk... actually it's democrats... and Nazis... so democrats...



LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> Emo kids. Also people who base political  opinions off of the bullshit spouted by other people who ALSO don't know  what they're talking about. Such as a friend of mine, who bases his  opinions off of his preacher's/father's opinions, who base THEIRS off of  Glenn Beck/Rush Limbaugh/Mike Huckabee. >.>' You have the  internet at your fingertips! Look things up for once! LEARN!  Gorram!



OH, and people who hate others solely for their opinions because they're absorbed enough to think that causes them to be idiots. Yeah, preach tolerance! UNLESS YOU'RE A PREACHER BECAUSE THEN YOU MUST BE AN IDIOT BECAUSE YOUR RELIGIOUS BELIEFS ARE NOT CONCURRENT WITH MINE/MY LACK THEREOF!!!


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 17, 2010)

Those giant tube worm creatures that live in ocean trenches. Fucking disgusting. >=<


----------



## Rukatsia (Jul 17, 2010)

Out of everything that I could possibly think of, I believe that what I disdain most is sentience. If only life were so simple.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Those giant tube worm creatures that live in ocean trenches. Fucking disgusting. >=<


 
why you be hatin' on them? They're the ocean's badass survivor worms.  Not like they'd ever hurt you.



Rukatsia said:


> Out of everything that I could possibly think of, I believe that what I disdain most is sentience. If only life were so simple.


 
oh god, another one of these people.


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 17, 2010)

Kronan snus.

How it's even allowed to be labelled as snus is beyond me.


----------



## Zontar (Jul 17, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Kronan snus.
> 
> How it's even allowed to be labelled as snus is beyond me.


 
I, personally, hate oral cancer the most.


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2010)

Rukatsia said:


> Out of everything that I could possibly think of, I believe that what I disdain most is sentience. If only life were so simple.


 
so deep


----------



## Olaunn (Jul 17, 2010)

The world.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> The world.


 
The world called, it said to tell you that the sentiment is mutual.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho. >:[


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> The world.


 
sssooooo deeeeeep


----------



## Thatch (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The world called, it said to tell you that the sentiment is mutual.


 
Heh, too bad it'd be too out of context in a sig.



Aden said:


> sssooooo deeeeeep


 
THE WORLD IS A VAMPIRE!


----------



## Olaunn (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The world called, it said to tell you that the sentiment is mutual.



   Or maybe it told me the sentiment is instilled in my thought process because of bastards who are accosted by their ego to the point they believe themselves to be invincible. Which is what you are confirming, my friend.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Blues said:


> Tycho. >:[


 
:smug:



Olaunn said:


> Or maybe it told me the sentiment is instilled in my thought process because of bastards who are accosted by their ego to the point they believe themselves to be invincible. Which is what you are confirming, my friend.



Mmmmm, nope.  It said "tell him the feeling's mutual" and then asked me "whatcha doin' tonight?" and then I hung up.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 17, 2010)

McDonalds

I freaking hate that place.


----------



## Olaunn (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> :smug:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, nope.  It said "tell him the feeling's mutual" and then asked me "whatcha doin' tonight?" and then I hung up.



 Good move. The world is acting pretty strange these days, asking what a person is doing and whatnot. It seems like it wants to get in your pants. You might shrug it off now, but sooner or later, the world will get sick of you hangin up on it and might decide to...take out all those mutual sentiments on you. Be careful man.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> McDonalds
> 
> I freaking hate that place.


 
Wendy's is worse


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 18, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Wendy's is worse


 Spicy Chicken Sandwiches.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2010)

I like McDonald's breakfast stuff at least
But anyway Burger King is superior to both McDonalds and Wendy's


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 18, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> But anyway Burger King is superior to both McDonalds and Wendy's


 
This is very true.


Mmmm, chicken fries..... :3c


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> This is very true.
> 
> 
> Mmmm, chicken fries..... :3c


 
Those are just to unnatural for me D:
I am addicted to the BK stacker. That sauce they put on it is divine

Oops I'm ruining this thread D:
I do that when I'm hungry


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 18, 2010)

When people value an intelligent mind over a caring soul. Intelligence is important, but without a good heart and common decency, intelligence is wasted.

Also, I get irritated when people hate something because its popular and hating it, is "right" or "cool." I dislike the Twilight series, but I have reasons other than "just to hate it." I still think Jasper is HOT! That move he did with the baseball bat? WHOO!


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 18, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Those are just to unnatural for me D:
> I am addicted to the BK stacker. That sauce they put on it is divine
> 
> Oops I'm ruining this thread D:
> I do that when I'm hungry


 

Twitards are ruing my precious chicken fries with their derping. I hate derpy fans of anything.



Nyedyr said:


> When people value an intelligent mind over a  caring soul. Intelligence is important, but without a good heart and  common decency, intelligence is wasted.



No, it's not. Intelligence is as equally important as heart


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2010)

I hate twitter


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Twitards are ruing my precious chicken fries with their derping. I hate derpy fans of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. Intelligence is as equally important as heart


 
I'd rather be around someone that's illiterate but enjoys just sitting and enjoying life, than be stuck with a self-adoring, everyone-hating genius.

Either way, those with real sense and good brains, have a good soul. Like Michio Kaku and Albert Einstein.


----------



## steamtrain (Jul 18, 2010)

with out a doubt it has to be Mathew Mcconaughey


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 18, 2010)

You


----------



## Syradact (Jul 18, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> You


 Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 18, 2010)

Stupid/Ignorant/Narrow minded/Shallow people.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 18, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Wendy's is worse


 
You do not know the evil that is Whataburger.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 18, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> When people value an intelligent mind over a caring soul. Intelligence is important, but without a good heart and common decency, intelligence is wasted.


 As a soulless person with an intelligent mind, I take offense to that.

Out of everything in the world, I hate girls who use the "lets just be friends" excuse instead of just saying what they really feel, such as "I'm just not that in to you", "you're creepy and I don't like you", "I am not good enough to appreciate your superior intelligence or sexy figure", or "I'm a lesbian"  The friend zone is a horrible place to be.  Hearing "lets just be friends" from a girl does, in fact, give me the impression that they don't want anything to do with me, but don't want to be honest about it because they'd feel guilty about such honesty.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 18, 2010)

N106 said:


> As a soulless person with an intelligent mind, I take offense to that.
> 
> Out of everything in the world, I hate girls who use the "lets just be friends" excuse instead of just saying what they really feel, such as "I'm just not that in to you", "you're creepy and I don't like you", "I am not good enough to appreciate your superior intelligence or sexy figure", or "I'm a lesbian"  The friend zone is a horrible place to be.  Hearing "lets just be friends" from a girl does, in fact, give me the impression that they don't want anything to do with me, but don't want to be honest about it because they'd feel guilty about such honesty.


 They're just trying to not hurt your feelings. I can also see why they left you, if you really are a soulless person.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 18, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> They're just trying to not hurt your feelings. I can also see why they left you, if you really are a soulless person.


 They fail at not hurting my feelings.  The fact of the matter is that they still rejected me.  And that is what aggravates me.


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 18, 2010)

Zontar said:


> I, personally, hate oral cancer the most.


 
Good for you then, bro.


----------



## renegade2283 (Jul 19, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Television and the mindless zombies it has created.



 Many would say the same about the internet you used to write that message. Many people don't like TV because its more interesting than they are. I enjoy TV and still exercise and enjoy the outdoors. TV provides good amounts of mental stimulation. more than a book thats for sure. Same can be said about video games. They teach you a shit ton more than a text book, especially the ones we typically use in schools that are written based off of outdated "facts" and propaganda.  Anyways, sorry for going off topic.

What I really hate is peoples imaginations. Because it allows them to create things so amazingly beautiful and desirable. Things that dangle in front of my face and can never be reached. So, my most hated thing: the fake possibility of happiness that our imaginations seem to so easily create.  A real furry is a good example of something that falls into that category.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

My emotions :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 19, 2010)

I hate people that hate things... :V
actually I hate typing in the dark... >__<


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I hate people that hate things... :V
> actually I hate typing in the dark... >__<


 
my keyboard lights up in the dark :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 19, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> my keyboard lights up in the dark :3


 No fair... T~T


----------



## ADF (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlcGPtLnnzk&playnext_from=TL&videos=UHYvB65nEfo&feature=sub

You got to love this, while the US argues where the benefit money is going to come from; the banks they bailed out using public money reported massive profits. The amount they are reporting in profit is nearly double what it would cost to pay the benefits of the people out of work because of the banks.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

Getting stung by a wasp just under the bloody eye. Still stings. Damn wasps...


----------



## grygon (Jul 19, 2010)

Fundies.  Those bible thumping bigots.  I had a friend of 6 years who suddenly started to have "issues with her religion" (basically she was becoming one of those SUPER christians, but according to her she was like... being born again or whatever) and broke up with me cause of: my sexuality, my childFREEdom, and my religion.  I hope she burns in hell, bigot bitch she was.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Getting stung by a wasp just under the bloody eye. Still stings. Damn wasps...


 
DEATH TO THINGS THAT FLY AND STING

(and don't even have to courtesy to make honey for me)


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 19, 2010)

I also hate Ricers. For those of you who are not familiar withe the term "ricer": Ricer means "someone who puts tasteless and pointless modifications on a car"

EXAMPLE:
http://files.sharenator.com/ricer_civic_2_Ricers-s640x480-13861-580.jpg

What you see there is a raped Honda Civic.


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (Jul 20, 2010)

Christians and other religious zealots who tell everyone not to judge others yet do it more then those they preach too, o and the ones who say they help out of the goodness of their heart yet still go out of their way to preach their and oppress others beliefs as their own


----------



## Atrak (Jul 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> People who hate stupid people, absolutists and myself for hating anyone. Hating something gets in the way of understanding it. If you can't understand it, you can't change it.


Which is why I try to refrain from hating. I understand that there are multiple facets of people.


Tycho said:


> Have you tried understanding stupid people? HAVE YOU TRIED?


It's easier to troll them if you understand them.



coward67 said:


> The bible! Seriously the bible is completely wrong and it is an evil little book, don't get me wrong, I am a christian! But almost every word in the bible is a lie written by men who are filled with the demon of hate! I follow faith, not words that have been written by man.





> wrong and it is an evil little book


 


> little


 
You have obviously never seen a bible.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 20, 2010)

I hate the people who either have already or inevitably will post in this thread and quote Francis from L4D.


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 20, 2010)

I hate the people that are all into anti-skill! =)


----------



## Aetius (Jul 20, 2010)

Bobby Kotick, who is the ultimate corruption of the video game industry.


----------



## gdzeek (Jul 20, 2010)

Mosquitos... hands down mosquitos


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I also hate Ricers. For those of you who are not familiar withe the term "ricer": Ricer means "someone who puts tasteless and pointless modifications on a car"
> 
> EXAMPLE:
> http://files.sharenator.com/ricer_civic_2_Ricers-s640x480-13861-580.jpg
> ...


 
It's like stapling ribbons onto a puppy...


----------



## Slyck (Jul 20, 2010)

You guys.

I love you guys. :3


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 20, 2010)

Slyck said:


> You guys.
> 
> I love you guys. :3


 
D'awww XD


----------



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

You know what i hate? when you wake up in the morning...................... and you're black...


----------



## Syradact (Jul 20, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You know what i hate? when you wake up in the morning...................... and you're black...


 Black is beautiful.


----------



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Black is beautiful.


wanna fight about it?  lol jk, i've never woken up black.  

In reality, what i hate is having your one and only dream shattered right in front of you.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

Stupid guys who can't lift the seat in public restrooms or flush the f-ing toilet.


----------



## Shico (Jul 20, 2010)

People lying so they can make other people look bad or feel bad.


----------



## ADF (Jul 20, 2010)

> other countries must be really insecure if all they can do is bitch about america...
> 
> of course when a huge war or natural disaster hits...I'm sure the tune will change ^_^





> be mad all you want but I know that whenever shyt hits the fan, people will be begging for help. Like they have in the past, like they have in the present, like they will in the future. And even though there are so many people who bitch about us, we will still be there to offer assistance when its needed. ^_^



American's must be so proud of these types, taking it upon themselves to aid foreign relations.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 20, 2010)

Family Guy.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 20, 2010)

People who act like there better and smarter than everyone else. Those who love to pick on other peoples flaws and mistakes.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 20, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> People who act like the*y'*re better and smarter than everyone else. Those who love to pick on other people*'*s flaws and mistakes.


----------



## akpawlf (Jul 20, 2010)

The main stream media


----------



## Ames (Jul 20, 2010)

Furfuggits.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 20, 2010)

Customer service people who don't know what the fuck they're doing.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 20, 2010)

Customer service is one of the greatest Oxymorons of our time. I hate haters, damn well hating on everything, they deserve my hate.


----------



## sonicfan77 (Jul 20, 2010)

I also hate when the computer lags like hell


----------



## Atrak (Jul 20, 2010)

footfoe said:


> wanna fight about it? lol jk, i've never woken up black.
> 
> In reality, what i hate is having your one and only dream shattered right in front of you.



Have more than one dream. Or else don't remember them.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 20, 2010)

Religious fanatics


----------



## footfoe (Jul 20, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Religious fanatics


 wanna yiff?


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 20, 2010)

I think the kinds of responses to this thread were supposed to be celebs and media like justin bieber or twilight.


sonicfan77 said:


> It could be anything like a person,t.v show,game,or movie


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 20, 2010)

Nancy Grace and sheeple.


----------



## Olaunn (Jul 21, 2010)

renegade2283 said:


> Many would say the same about the internet you used to write that message. Many people don't like TV because its more interesting than they are. I enjoy TV and still exercise and enjoy the outdoors. TV provides good amounts of mental stimulation. more than a book thats for sure. Same can be said about video games. They teach you a shit ton more than a text book, especially the ones we typically use in schools that are written based off of outdated "facts" and propaganda.  Anyways, sorry for going off topic.
> 
> What I really hate is peoples imaginations. Because it allows them to create things so amazingly beautiful and desirable. Things that dangle in front of my face and can never be reached. So, my most hated thing: the fake possibility of happiness that our imaginations seem to so easily create.  A real furry is a good example of something that falls into that category.




 I hate myself, more than anything else in this world. Because I used to have an imagination that would create beautiful things, influenced by the real beauty around it. Then as I became older and older I let the ugliness of this world take over my thought process. I let it destroy me. Now all do is try to recapture the beauty I used to feel. Because I want others to feel it too. But when I realize that beauty is only imaginary, I become bitter in the fact I will never succeed in making beauty something other than intangible. I hate my helplessness, which is what makes me...me.


----------



## Aden (Jul 21, 2010)

Olaunn said:


> I hate myself, more than anything else in this world. Because I used to have an imagination that would create beautiful things, influenced by the real beauty around it. Then as I became older and older I let the ugliness of this world take over my thought process. I let it destroy me. Now all do is try to recapture the beauty I used to feel. Because I want others to feel it too. But when I realize that beauty is only imaginary, I become bitter in the fact I will never succeed in making beauty something other than intangible. I hate my helplessness, which is what makes me...me.


 
You're just an all-around ray of sunshine, aren't you


----------



## Neya (Jul 21, 2010)

footfoe said:


> wanna fight about it?  lol jk, i've never woken up black.
> 
> In reality, what i hate is having your one and only dream shattered right in front of you.


yeah i know how that feels...


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Heartburn!!! GRAAAH!!!

*clutches chest*


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 21, 2010)

ADF said:


> American's must be so proud of these types, taking it upon themselves to aid foreign relations.


 
Make love, not war. C'mere, England, we've got a surprise for you...


----------



## chrest (Jul 21, 2010)

People who know nothing about computers.
It's called a mouse and no, it doesnt have to be fed!


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Blues said:


> Make love, not war. C'mere, England, we've got a surprise for you...



I'm English, and I hate surprises.


----------



## sonicfan77 (Jul 21, 2010)

I mostly hate all of you jk but i also hate people who double dip at a party


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I'm English, and I hate surprises.


 
So do we, come to think of it.

Let's just touch borders, oh murr. *tectonic plates grinding*


----------



## Enwon (Jul 21, 2010)

i hayt ppl hew cant spel or yuse g00d grammarz i especally hayt wen they dont yuse punctuaton


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> i hayt ppl hew cant spel or yuse g00d grammarz i especally hayt wen they dont yuse punctuaton


 
Like kitsune no kami from the GTWT thread?


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 21, 2010)

Blues said:


> So do we, come to think of it.
> 
> Let's just touch borders, oh murr. *tectonic plates grinding*


 

._.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Like kitsune no kami from the GTWT thread?


 
Please, it's painful to read.


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Like kitsune no kami from the GTWT thread?


 Why would you do that?


----------



## Enwon (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Like kitsune no kami from the GTWT thread?


 I haven't seen kitsune no kami's posts yet...

But here's my rant about the people who don't spell, use good grammar, or punctuate.
THERE IS NO FUCKING EXCUSE!!!!!
Get a fucking dictionary, or have your browser do spell check.  Learn to actually put a fucking period at the end of a sentence, or start a sentence with a capitalized letter.  Arrange your words in logical order.  As I have said, there is no fucking excuse.


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> I haven't seen kitsune no kami's posts yet...


 It's pretty painful, but yakuzabadger's was worse by far


----------



## Enwon (Jul 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's pretty painful, but yakuzabadger's was worse by far


 Ugh, yakuzabadger was horrible with grammar.  I think he should've been banned just for not using good grammar.  Plus, he is what caused the lock of the original confessions thread.  As I have already said, there is no excuse.


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> Ugh, yakuzabadger was horrible with grammar.  I think he should've been banned just for not using good grammar.  Plus, he is what caused the lock of the original confessions thread.  As I have already said, there is no excuse.


 This is all quite true


----------



## Enwon (Jul 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is all quite true


 Yeah.  Bad grammar on the internet aggravates the hell out of me.
Even when I first started posting on the internet when I was 13... in fact, when I just lurked at a couple of forums when I was 12, I resolved to never use bad grammar like that.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

N106 said:


> Yeah.  Bad grammar on the internet aggravates the hell out of me.
> Even when I first started posting on the internet when I was 13... in fact, when I just lurked at a couple of forums when I was 12, I resolved to never use bad grammar like that.


 
Meh, what can we, the literati, do? Idiots they may be, but they are the masses.


----------



## Arc (Jul 21, 2010)

People who draw Sonic style porn and/ or horrible fanart.
Furries are generally pretty bad, but not all of them.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 21, 2010)

I hate when people think i'm their friend and I REALLY don't like them.
Yet they keep talking to me.

FFFFf.


----------



## Rainami (Jul 22, 2010)

The correct answer is Stephanie Meyer!!!oneon

No.

What I hate more than anything is willful ignorance.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 22, 2010)

Megan Fox. She always looks like she's about to fall into a coma. That shit's not hot.


----------



## Chihaku (Jul 22, 2010)

What I hate the most is people trying to make me join a religion I do not like.  I am a wiccan and proud of it. >(


----------



## ADF (Jul 22, 2010)

Bleh, you try to have a decent discussion with someone; but they let their personal feelings get in the way with reality.

I'm talking with someone on another forum regarding the current economic situation; and he absolutely refuses to recognise the buying power of the dollar is due to drop. He's one of these people who lets their patriotism get in the way of recognising reality, because their country is too great for something bad to happen. The thing is I was referring to multiple currencies regarding this, this American just happens to have a issue with the dollar devaluing for some reason, all the others devaluing is fine apparently. No number of sources thrown at him seems to make him budge on the topic.

Hey buddy, the dollar has been devaluing for a hundred years, it devaluing today is hardly something significant.



> and you'll see the value of the dollar go back up.



They doubled the number of dollars in circulation while the number of goods and services are reducing, you don't double the money supply; and expect it to retain its value.



> even  China is investing directly into the US. The reality is, the dollar is a low as it can possibly be, it can only go up.



Actually China is investing in the US to protect their trillion dollars that they cannot absorb into their own economy, they spend billions to improve the US economy in the hope to protect their trillion.



> South Korea has increased their investment 3 fold within the last 2 years 50 percent of what's Japanese and South Korean owned in produced in the US. Japan has alway invested exclusively in the US, Canada and Australia, even Germany has been flying to dollar investments.



I have heard it said that the dollar is being treated as the lessor of two evils right now. It's either the dollar or the euro; and the euro is dangerous right now. Plus as the world reserve currency; it's in the worlds interests to try to help it, it doesn't mean the dollar itself is doing well.



> Insert inevitable next rational here



Just keeps going and going :roll: What's so horrible about admitting your economy isn't doing good these days? Everyone is in recession mode right now, plus it's particularly egotistical to agree all economies are in trouble; but then try to exclude yours for no good reason.

Taking pride in your country is one thing, but when you reject reality because it's inconvenient for your pride; you're delusional.

/vent


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 22, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Megan Fox. She always looks like she's about to fall into a coma. That shit's not hot.


 Foxes are sluts after all...
*rimshot*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 22, 2010)

Myself.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 22, 2010)

Chihaku said:


> What I hate the most is people trying to make me join a religion I do not like.  I am a wiccan and proud of it. >(


 
thats funny, cus i hate magic. SCIENCE FOR SCIENCE!!!!


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 22, 2010)

Being bored enough to get on MW2.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 23, 2010)

Maddawg said:


> Being bored enough to get on MW2.


The power of Christ COMPELS YOU! /family_guy

Seriously, MW2 is a terribad game, play a real game like Battlefield 2 (Not BC2).

At least play CoD4


----------



## )X( (Jul 23, 2010)

9/11 conspiracy theorists. I would expect myself to tolerate them, but for some reason I simply feel like tearing my skin off.

And breakfast menus. If I want to eat a Big Mac at 7 in the morning, I should be able too!


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 23, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> The power of Christ COMPELS YOU! /family_guy
> 
> Seriously, MW2 is a terribad game, play a real game like Battlefield 2 (Not BC2).
> 
> At least play CoD4



I want to get Battlefield 2 and Friend borrowed my Cod4 for the summer aparantly.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 23, 2010)

What's that word for jackasses who destroy a beautiful, pristine lake and wetland area with pollution, tourism, and construction?

I also hate every fat slob who goes there with their swarm of  disrespectful brats and leaves trash lying around, or disobeys boating  or zoning rules and regulations that are there for a reason, right down  to the core. Wouldn't piss on any of them to put out a fire. I'm not  being cute, I seriously wouldn't. My compassion left me the moment I saw  the lake shores I've loved since I was two years old littered with dead fish and trash, and sometimes chemicals. In fact, I'd rather like to hold each and every one of them, young and old, under the now-filthy water until the bubbles stop. :3c


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 23, 2010)

Maddawg said:


> I want to get Battlefield 2 and Friend borrowed my Cod4 for the summer aparantly.


 BF2 is a great PC game, sniping is so much more fun since you have to account for Bullet drop and bullet travel time 

Oh woops, getting offtopic
I hate zoophi- oh... wait...


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 23, 2010)

JUSTIN BIEBER AND THE REST OF THE FAMILY CHANNEL GANG

if a terrorist wanted to do something big, dont kill the president, kill justin bieber.


----------



## Enwon (Jul 23, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> JUSTIN BIEBER AND THE REST OF THE FAMILY CHANNEL GANG
> 
> if a terrorist wanted to do something big, dont kill the president, kill justin bieber.


 But terrorists hate America, so why would they do something good for America by killing Justin Bieber?


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 23, 2010)

N106 said:


> But terrorists hate America, so why would they do something good for America by killing Justin Bieber?



i c what you did there, but still.

1,000,000 screeming 13 year olds vs america, you think the riot about the cancelled show was bad?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm torn between the abnormal being treated like royalty, religious fanatics, and animal abuse.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 24, 2010)

the one thing that I hate the most out of everything in the universe is hate.

so if I hate hate, do I hate the fact that I hate hate hating hate?


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Jul 25, 2010)

People who hate other people for absolutely no reason. It sickens me.

Racists
Nazis
Homophobes
Fursecutors
Sexists
Antireligious people (I have nothing against atheists... But I don't like it when they try to insult other people's religions.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Jul 25, 2010)

Movie velociraptors are pretty annoying


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 25, 2010)

I hate anyone who hates a group of people for a stupid reason.

Mostly homophobes.... Its always gay this, faggy that, like an instant reaction.

Keepin mai peers down  D:


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

*


DarkAssassinFurry said:



			People who hate other people for absolutely no reason. It sickens me.

Racists
Nazis
Homophobes
Fursecutors
Sexists
Antireligious people (I have nothing against atheists... But I don't like it when they try to insult other people's religions.
		
Click to expand...

 
Things I like to do.

Be racist against Swedish people. (Hey, I'm Finnish. You can't blame me!)
Hate on super gays. You know who I mean, the guys who speak in lisps, cross dress, and "shove their dickshaped opinions down everyone's throat." Except Fuzzy Alien, I like him.
Fursecute. Most furries are idiots.
Make sexist jokes. 
And I love to talk shit about religions.

Looks like we will get along nicely. Maybe I should join the Third Reich so that I can check off all your points.*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey crossdressing is fun >_>


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Hey crossdressing is fun >_>


 
If you come prancing by, waving a rainbow flag, in a dress, I will smack you.

And not because you are gay, but because you are being an idiot.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 25, 2010)

Tally said:


> If you come prancing by, waving a rainbow flag, in a dress, I will smack you.


I don't prance, I strut, I don't like flags I'd rather have a bracelet, I prefer the womens tops to the bottoms..... Though pants & skirts are sexyness.

And lastly I'm probably taller & stronger than you :V


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I don't prance, I strut, I don't like flags I'd rather have a bracelet, I prefer the womens tops to the bottoms..... Though pants & skirts are sexyness.
> 
> And lastly I'm probably taller & stronger than you :V


 
Possibly, but it probably doesn't mater. Because by smacking I mean put my elbows on whatever table I'm drinking coffee at, put my head in my hands and mutter "What the fuck..."


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 25, 2010)

Pansey :V

I hate nits & people that don't take any chances.


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Pansey :V
> 
> I hate nits & people that don't take any chances.


 
Why would I come fight you because you are gay? I thought you didn't _want_ people to start beating up gay people.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 25, 2010)

Tally said:


> Why would I come fight you because you are gay? I thought you didn't _want_ people to start beating up gay people.


Well theres me & then theres my peers.

I'm like teh guardian.


----------



## Tally (Jul 25, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well theres me & then theres my peers.
> 
> I'm like teh guardian.


 
Ok.


You mean the Fagdian? Hurhurhur.


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> Racists
> Nazis
> Homophobes
> Fursecutors
> Sexists


 
I don't actually hate much in this world, but people that compare stupid shit like 'fursecution' to racists, homophobes, and Nazis get pretty damn close


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 25, 2010)

Fake people who act nice but really talk shit behind other peoples backs. Those people are the worst.


----------



## BlauShep (Jul 25, 2010)

People who think 'pit bulls' are a breed.
Or people who think all bulldog breeds are evil baby killers.


----------



## Fere (Aug 2, 2010)

sonicfan77 said:


> It could be anything like a person,t.v show,game,or movie



Ignorance, Dogma, foxhunters


----------



## A10pex (Aug 2, 2010)

Sony, everything I buy from them breaks, same with apple


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 2, 2010)

A10pex said:


> Sony, everything I buy from them breaks, same with apple


Nothing lasts forever :/

Especially not when a huge name brand company wants you to buy the new model at some point.... I hate that >_>


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Days going by faster and faster.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> Days going by faster and faster.


My friend once pitched a theory that time goes faster as you get older, If your 5 a year seems like such a long time but I'm almost 19 now & time seems to slip through my fingertips...


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> My friend once pitched a theory that time goes faster as you get older, If your 5 a year seems like such a long time but I'm almost 19 now & time seems to slip through my fingertips...


 That only applies if you're waiting for something. Kids playing in the yard = hours and hours and hours seem like seconds. Teenager out in a yard? An eternity of hell.

Of course, towards the end all you're waiting for is death and that can slow down time a bit.


----------



## MeiTay (Aug 2, 2010)

Not being able to figure out how to find out if any buses/trains are available for me to take to see my mate. And the distance between us. I want to visit him sooo badly, but my plans are not coming together so easily.


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

IE. It is set as my computer's default browser because I can not change it (I don't remember my admin pass and I seem to need it to change my default browser to Chrome) so it pops up whenever I click on a link. And it takes a minute to open so I can close it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> people who think they are better people because they are Christians. also when they try to push their religion on to you. I just feel like drawing a pentagram on my forehead and scaring them away.


 
This ten thousand times over.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 2, 2010)

lettuce.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 3, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Nothing lasts forever :/
> 
> Especially not when a huge name brand company wants you to buy the new model at some point.... I hate that >_>



I know nothing lasts forever, but when you have an iPod for a month and it breaks twice (That's why I switched to Zune), I think there's something wrong. Also when you have 4 ps2s and 3 ps1s and none of them feel like working when you want them too there is something wrong.


----------



## TDK (Aug 3, 2010)

Girls who walk around in sandals and open toe high heels but have REALLY FUCKED UP TOES. With like corns and bunions and chipped nail polish and shit. Ugh...


----------



## kopareigns (Aug 3, 2010)

Stupid and idiotic beliefs and practices. I.e. homeopathy, creationism, scientology, vaccines causing autism, lobotomy, chiropractic, holocaust and moon landing deniers, complete reliance on eastern medicine, psychics, the list goes on and on...


----------



## Machine (Aug 3, 2010)

Children who think they're cool for spouting outdated/overused internet memes in public.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 3, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Children who think they're cool for spouting outdated/overused internet memes in public.



Amen to that, also ones on Xbox live or PSN


----------



## Machine (Aug 3, 2010)

A10pex said:


> Amen to that, also ones on Xbox live or PSN


Exactly the reason why I don't use PSN or XBL. I hate them with a passion.


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Exactly the reason why I don't use PSN or XBL. I hate them with a passion.


 
Playing alone must suck.


----------



## Machine (Aug 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> Playing alone must suck.


Not really, considering I rarely play anyway.


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 3, 2010)

Kids who quote ray william johnson.
Nothing like hearing about the latest meme's from people who don't know what a meme is, then getting laughed at because you didnt watch this weeks episode. Ffs


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 3, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> Kids who quote ray william johnson.
> Nothing like hearing about the latest meme's from people who don't know what a meme is, then getting laughed at because you didnt watch this weeks episode. Ffs



I stopped watching after I missed a episode...


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> Kids who quote ray william johnson.
> Nothing like hearing about the latest meme's from people who don't know what a meme is, then getting laughed at because you didnt watch this weeks episode. Ffs


 
I don't even know who the guy is. All I know is that he makes cat videos or something on youtube.


----------



## VertigoChaos (Aug 3, 2010)

I hate when you see those 500 LB women in wheelchairs that are just hanging on to life by a thread because the only thing keeping them alive is their oxygen tank and the fact that they don't quit cold turkey on their favorite McDonalds happy meal. I really don't care if i sound like a hater, or a senseless dick but i don't think those sort of people were meant to live on planet earth. 

I also hate the vast stupidity of human kind. We are said to be the most intelligent creature that walk earth yet, we are THE Dumbest.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

I hate people who can't read instructions or ask you to repeat things more than twice.


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I hate people who can't read instructions or ask you to repeat things more than twice.


 
Better safe than sorry in my opinion.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> Better safe than sorry in my opinion.


 
That might be true. But if you can't hear me because you have your fucking headphones in or bluetooth... FUCK YOU!


----------



## Fissioninferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Justin Bieber.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 3, 2010)

kopareigns said:


> Stupid and idiotic beliefs and practices. I.e. homeopathy, creationism, scientology, vaccines causing autism, lobotomy, chiropractic, holocaust and moon landing deniers, complete reliance on eastern medicine, psychics, the list goes on and on...


 
Yes, this.  Any and all forms of magical thinking.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 3, 2010)

kopareigns said:


> Stupid and idiotic beliefs and practices. I.e. homeopathy, creationism, scientology, vaccines causing autism, lobotomy, chiropractic, holocaust and moon landing deniers, complete reliance on eastern medicine, psychics, the list goes on and on...


 
Two words: Kitsune Society


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Two words: Kitsune Society


 wat


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 3, 2010)

The glitter-shitter mind-fuckery that Twilight has become.

I tell ya, if they had cast Marlon Brando or Al Pachino as the main character, this would've never taken off.


----------



## Machine (Aug 3, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> The glitter-shitter mind-fuckery that Twilight has become.
> 
> I tell ya, if they had casted Marlon Brando or Al Pachino as the main character, this would've never taken off.


No no no no no, Twilight was always a glittershitter mindfuck.

I wouldn't even call it a mindfuck, but I can't think of anything else besides [insert a long line of cursing here].

I hate the numbers of fans Twilight has managed to make.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Two words: Kitsune Society



Wasn't there a guy on here trying to recruit people to the Kitsune Society?


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Wasn't there a guy on here trying to recruit people to the Kitsune Society?


----------



## The DK (Aug 4, 2010)

ugg boots. i dont know why they just rub me the wrong way


----------



## The Wise Hound (Aug 4, 2010)

Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## Cam (Aug 4, 2010)

Jersey Shore

Nearly with a passion


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 4, 2010)

Those people who seem to exist only to annoy you DX


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 4, 2010)

people who use the XD and DX emotes


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 4, 2010)

People who don't appreciate someone if they can't date/fuck them.


----------



## Cam (Aug 4, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> people who use the XD and DX emotes


 
I think i just made an enemy....

I use those XD wayyy too much

dont hate me ;_; lolz


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Aug 5, 2010)

Terrorists


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> Terrorists


 Awww, c'mon! They're not that bad if you chain them to a tree and let them run around while you take pot shots at them!


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 5, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> Terrorists


 
The term "Terrorists" applies both ways.

I hate wars.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> The term "Terrorists" applies both ways.
> 
> I hate wars.


 You mean like Army of God? Same shit, different deity.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 5, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> You mean like Army of God? Same shit, different deity.


 
Yep, I hate the hypocrisy of it.


----------



## PoopFairy (Aug 5, 2010)

When people burp and blow it in your face.

Yeah, I hate that the most.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Wasn't there a guy on here trying to recruit people to the Kitsune Society?


 It sounds like something that would make the foxes of legend facepaw.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 5, 2010)

Anything with a cult following that hasn't been commercialized/popular with kids of many countries.

Also herpes.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 5, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> Those slutty not-very-smart girls at my school.


 
Agreed.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Aug 5, 2010)

*complete strangers* who demonized me for disagreeing with Socialism and above, being Christian, former Military, former Law Enforcement, Claiming that I'm killing the environment with my pickup truck and dictating to me that i cant be gay because of my faith and over all painting me as a terrible person because of they above.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 5, 2010)

Asian Women behind the wheel of HUGE SUV's, Illegals, Yuppies...The list goes on, and on.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 5, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> Asian Women behind the wheel of HUGE SUV's


 
*breathes a sigh of relief* Good to know I'm not the only one scared shitless by this.


----------



## sonicfan77 (Aug 5, 2010)

My headache (i had for weeks)


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 5, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> *breathes a sigh of relief* Good to know I'm not the only one scared shitless by this.


 
OH MY GOD, they already suck at driving little sub compact cars!! Put them in a 9000 pound 4 wheel drive _TOYOTA_ and it's like giving a phsycopath the keys to an army tank and letting him lose in rush hour, in downtown New York City!


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 5, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> OH MY GOD, they already suck at driving little sub compact cars!! Put them in a 9000 pound 4 wheel drive _TOYOTA_ and it's like giving a phsycopath the keys to an army tank and letting him lose in rush hour, in downtown New York City!


I got stuck behind one merging onto the highway in a camry. Ended up going 55 and couldn't decide whether she wanted to straddle the two right lanes or the shoulder. Probably the most stressful time I've ever been behind the wheel.

If I had a tail, it would've been poofed out like when you scare a cat. X3


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2010)

I hate when furries say furry things.



Californian_Calico said:


> If I had a tail, it would've been poofed out like when you scare a cat. X3


 
I hate you for this.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 5, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I hate when furries say furry things.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you for this.



how about "do u liek 2 yiff???"


----------



## anonymous kiba (Aug 5, 2010)

tv show about pregnant teenagers, and rich people. And people who assume you are the one who did some thing wrong even with out asking questions. (like i got yelled at because some one thought i pulled on the ears of there fursuit. -.- )


----------



## Winter (Aug 6, 2010)

The choice to have Keanu Reeves play John Constantine. Someone should suffer for that!


----------



## Tycho (Aug 6, 2010)

Winter said:


> The choice to have Keanu Reeves. Someone should suffer for that!


 
Fix'd, and preferably his parents.


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 6, 2010)

Narrow minded people who are not open to new ideas or experiences are what usually irk me.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 6, 2010)

Ants, they are all oddly and extremely organized.


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 6, 2010)

Bad music....yeah that does mean you don't get an opinion...What I'm a musician it's what I do for a living.
Also fads. I hate fads. They're never smart or cool, just dumb and lame.


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

Hangnails.....

they're made out of pure evil


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Aug 7, 2010)

grygon said:


> Fundies.  Those bible thumping bigots.  I had a friend of 6 years who suddenly started to have "issues with her religion" (basically she was becoming one of those SUPER christians, but according to her she was like... being born again or whatever) and broke up with me cause of: my sexuality, my childFREEdom, and my religion.  I hope she burns in hell, bigot bitch she was.


 
I find this funny, I'm a Christian, and i dated a Satanic /gothy Girl for a while. it only made it kinky to fool around with me .


----------



## Sigma (Aug 7, 2010)

chavs and their way of speaking<can you call that speaking?


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

Tapout Shirts, Spiders and Wasps.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 7, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> Tapout Shirts, Spiders and Wasps.


 
Bros, New Jersyians, being single ( ;__; )


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Bros, New Jersyians, being single ( ;__; )



Lol, where me and Harley live there are sooooo many bros.

Like, its a frightening amount, and us being the people we are talk crap every time we see them. We like to call them "Bro Brigades." Like, at the mall a couple of weeks ago, there were five dudes wearing the EXACT SAME SHIRT. And Harey goes "Nice matching shirts, bro." and one turned around and looked all pissed, so we got the hell outta dodge.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 7, 2010)

Scruffaluffagus said:


> Lol, where me and Harley live there are sooooo many bros.
> 
> Like, its a frightening amount, and us being the people we are talk crap every time we see them. We like to call them "Bro Brigades." Like, at the mall a couple of weeks ago, there were five dudes wearing the EXACT SAME SHIRT. And Harey goes "Nice matching shirts, bro." and one turned around and looked all pissed, so we got the hell outta dodge.


 
Fucking bros are closet homosex


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

Heck yeah man.

"hey bro, wanna hit the gym after school?"

"yeah bro, sounds like a sick idea. We can listen to Disturbed and get our swole on."

"yeah, then we can go do it in the shower. Like, it's not gay or anything, cause we're bros. Like, it's not important, but we SO do it."


----------



## Asmiro (Aug 7, 2010)

The state of my being and the fact that no matter what I do I will never be able to achieve the one thing I wish to do and even if it does become possible it will be to expensive.


----------



## Usukari (Aug 7, 2010)

People that rub Styrofoam together, centipedes/millipedes, and bigots/people who try to force their beliefs on you.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 7, 2010)

Fundies.
Wasps.
Fundies.
Periods.
Fundies.
Not being able to kill fundies.  Even though it'd be a mercy killing.
Being single.
Liars.
Fundies.
Broccoli.
Fundies.
Holier than thou vegans/vegetarians.
Girls who pose being bi.
Fat chicks that think they can wear bikinis.
*Fundies.*
*Fundies.*
*FUNDIES.*


----------



## Bir (Aug 7, 2010)

Out of everything in the entire world over?

People who have no respect, who don't know how to shut up and keep their thoughts to themselves, who disregard any personal feelings of other people, who ignore manners, who blatantly are ugly in personality on purpose...


----------



## Bir (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh. And people who say these phrases:

"I lost the game."
"That's what she said."
"Oooooh, burrned."
"Oh my god, like"


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 8, 2010)

Other than what's listed here, another thing I hate is when people create an acronym out of random shit that you probably never heard of before. Then it's a trip to UD (Urban Dictionary).


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 8, 2010)

Bir said:


> Oh. And people who say these phrases:
> 
> "I lost the game."
> "That's what she said."
> ...


 
I freaking HATE "the game". 

But I say that's what she said allll the time. I say "like" a lot too.


----------



## Beta_7x (Aug 8, 2010)

Jehovah's Witnesses. LEAVE ME THE FUCK ALONE ON SUNDAY MORNINGS!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 8, 2010)

Creationists, the anti-vaccination crowd, the alternative medicine crowd, new-age followers, hippies, islamists, fanatical christians, libertarians, conspiracy theorists (Mostly the "We didn't land on the moon" and "9/11 was an inside job" ones), intelligent design advocates, Lidl, hipsters. 

I'm sure there are more, but that's what I could come up with now.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 8, 2010)

Organized religion. That's the single most destructive and superstitious force in existence. If we didn't have organized religions like christianity, islam, judaism, hinduism etc. life would be so much simpler and so many more people would still be alive.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Aug 8, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Organized religion. That's the single most destructive and superstitious force in existence. If we didn't have organized religions like christianity, islam, judaism, hinduism etc. life would be so much simpler and so many more people would still be alive.




People who blame books rather than admit that Mankind will find reasons to kill each other over whether religion existed or not.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 8, 2010)

Stupid people
Also Cheaters,thieves,relationship liars,Mimes.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 8, 2010)

Twilight.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 8, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Creationists, the anti-vaccination crowd, the alternative medicine crowd, new-age followers, hippies, islamists, fanatical christians, libertarians, conspiracy theorists (Mostly the "We didn't land on the moon" and "9/11 was an inside job" ones), intelligent design advocates, Lidl, hipsters.
> 
> I'm sure there are more, but that's what I could come up with now.


 
Just say "magical thinking", it covers all the bases.

That's my answer, btw.


----------



## Cam (Aug 8, 2010)

Fucking clingy people <_<

HOP OFF!!!!!


----------



## Machine (Aug 8, 2010)

People that think individuality comes by subculture.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 8, 2010)

MaverickCowboy said:


> People who blame books rather than admit that Mankind will find reasons to kill each other over whether religion existed or not.


 To be fair, religion does often provide very simple reasons.  "We can drive them out, they not only don't believe in our savior but are part of the group that killed him!"  "We lived here 2000 years ago and live here again now, we can bulldoze your homes and deem them illegal if we want because you aren't our religion." "You are an impure stain upon the land and a blemish in our G-/god(s) eyes."  And so on, and so on.  You'll also notice he didn't say organized religion is the only source of violence and the like.

Religion ain't all fire, brimstone, and heretic purgin', but it isn't "GIVE US. A. CUDDLE." either.

Anyways, nothing I can _really_ state drives me to no end of rage.  Well, besides the more rabid "Boo humanity" folks (See:  My earlier rant on people who "BAW I'M FIRST WORLD CITIZEN BUT LIFE SUCKS WOULDN'T IT BE BETTER TO BE FOXES?"), but then they're only a slight notch above other nutters.  Guess nutters that aren't of the "Haha, you rascally nutter" type are some of the main things I "hate".


----------



## Tycho (Aug 8, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Anyways, nothing I can _really_ state drives me to no end of rage.  Well, besides the more rabid "Boo humanity" folks (See:  My earlier rant on people who "BAW I'M FIRST WORLD CITIZEN BUT LIFE SUCKS WOULDN'T IT BE BETTER TO BE FOXES?"), but then they're only a slight notch above other nutters.  Guess nutters that aren't of the "Haha, you rascally nutter" type are some of the main things I "hate".


 
Spoiled suburban socially inept pseudo-misanthropes living in their personal fantasy-lands?


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 8, 2010)

Media idols, war, inustice, all the bad things in the world. The beige color, arriving home late on sundays... and other stuff I cannot think of now.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 8, 2010)

People who blame all their problems on whites.


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

Want to know what I hate?

You yiffing foxes.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Spoiled suburban socially inept pseudo-misanthropes living in their personal fantasy-lands?


I'd say that's a pretty good description.


----------



## ADF (Aug 9, 2010)

40+ favourites, 1000+ views, not one comment.


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone so self-important and idiotic enough to genuinely believe they are one hundred percent right about _any_ subjective matter.

Alt. I hate all the pseudointellectual neo-hippie cyberchondriac hypocritical nutjobs running around the internet. Stop it!


----------



## sonicfan77 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow i gotz five stars


----------



## Glitch (Aug 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> People who blame all their problems on whites.


 
This.
It's all my fault because I was born the color of glue.
I'M THE SPAWN OF SLAVE DRIVERS AND CHINK KILLERS.

Totally disregard that my best bud for life is Chinese and that I am cozy with anyone I get along with.


----------



## Yodaman2 (Aug 10, 2010)

I hate all of humanity, because frankly they all hate me.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 10, 2010)

Yodaman2 said:


> I hate all of humanity, because frankly they all hate me.


 
Oh yeah, I hate misanthropists as well. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Enwon (Aug 10, 2010)

The administration at my school, for making a rule that states that you have to have your school ID visible on you at all times, above the waist.  They used some "safety" bullshit explanation, showing how they aren't grounded in reality at all.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 10, 2010)

Enwon said:


> The administration at my school, for making a rule that states that you have to have your school ID visible on you at all times, above the waist.  They used some "safety" bullshit explanation, showing how they aren't grounded in reality at all.


 My old school was the same way.

And I hate the children I watch during the day since they are going to kill themselves one day because they wont listen to me.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 10, 2010)

Enwon said:


> The administration at my school, for making a rule that states that you have to have your school ID visible on you at all times, above the waist.  They used some "safety" bullshit explanation, showing how they aren't grounded in reality at all.


 
Would you happen to live in the Belmont/Redwood City/San Carlos area of California? Cause that sounds exactly like my old HS.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Aug 10, 2010)

Whiny ass cynics who complain about everything, yet when confronted with an idea on how they want to change things, they're strangely apathetic. Apathetic people are also high on my list. Also, people with an obcession that encompasses their entire life..


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 10, 2010)

I hate it when a thread forces me to think of all the things I hate, hate is negative and I should not trouble myself with negative thoughts.

Alternatively I do love it when people who I don't like aren't around.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 10, 2010)

UNSEEDLESS GRAPES


----------



## Attaman (Aug 10, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> UNSEEDLESS GRAPES


 
Un-seedless?  As in they put them back in?


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 10, 2010)

I hate how when i get bored i manipulate people for my own amusement


----------



## Pliio8 (Aug 11, 2010)

Life

Brb, suicide


----------



## dogski (Aug 11, 2010)

I hate teenagers that don't tip their waiters.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 11, 2010)

dogski said:


> I hate teenagers that don't tip their waiters.


 
People that don't tip are the worst people.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> People that don't tip are the worst people.


once I put 20 dollars in one of those metal buckets they have at christmas,.and sometimes lucky waitress get 20 dollar tips too.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> People that don't tip are extremely poor people.



Fix'd

I'm sorry if I offend you guys...


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 12, 2010)

I hate being single. But I hate the worrying and other randomness that is involved with having a relationship.


----------



## Syradact (Aug 12, 2010)

Thirteen pages later, I still hate television the most. So much so, that I bought this. I hate when I go out to a restaurant and they have televisions. The patrons' eyes get sucked in and they pay more attention to what's on the TV than their own families. They watch TV at home, they go out to have a good time, and what's this? They end up watching TV some more. I can't wait to break the spell...


----------



## Lobar (Aug 12, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Fix'd
> 
> I'm sorry if I offend you guys...


 
If you can't afford to pay your server for his/her work, don't go out to eat.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 12, 2010)

all of you!


----------



## Tycho (Aug 12, 2010)

Lobar said:


> If you can't afford to pay your server for his/her work, don't go out to eat.


 
This.  More people need to learn how to shop and cook for themselves anyway.  You have no idea how shitty I felt when I went out dining with my uncle and aunt once, their treat.  He is a STINGY tipper.  I was EMBARRASSED.  I had two $1 bills and a $20 and no time to break the $20.  A $2 cash tip on top of the stingy tip my uncle paid with his card at the register - I'm guessing there's a very insulted waiter back at that restaurant.  At least I gave him something.  I refuse to eat with my uncle and aunt ever again, partially because they whined about me picking something on the menu that cost more than 8 bucks.  (They treated themselves to $14 meals plus drinks for my aunt.)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 12, 2010)

Mathematics.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 13, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> people who think they are better people because they are Christians. also when they try to push their religion on to you. I just feel like drawing a pentagram on my forehead and scaring them away.


 
People who think they're better then you because they're christians, aren't christians.  They're assholes.  It's easy to get the two confused.  They both talk the talk, but only one walks the walk, ya know? 

And please don't draw a pentagram on your forehead.  It just makes the rest of us pagans look nuts


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 13, 2010)

People with no sense of personal responsibility or social courtesy.  Drivers in my city fall into this category.  They cut you off, play chicken with pedestrians and busses, and park in handicap spots when they're not liscened to.

I also hate it when people stare at me and smirk or sneer.  Either because I'm dressed in a teeshirt and bluejeans, or because I'm wearing my pentacle.  Last guy who sneered at my pendant I wanted to stop him and asked why he had a problem with my breasts


----------



## Lobar (Aug 13, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> People who think they're better then you because they're christians, aren't christians.  They're assholes.  It's easy to get the two confused.  They both talk the talk, but only one walks the walk, ya know?


 
I hate No True Scotsman arguments too.


----------



## Dahso (Aug 13, 2010)

People who ask you for advice on their bad relationship only to disregard valid points given with minuscule pluses like, "He's/She's cute and is a freak in bed."

And to go on, when you rebuttal with something else, they use the same excuse as before with different wording.

*Busts a brain nerve*


----------

